# [SOLVED] Flash drive shows incorrect size



## Geeksquad131 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi all,
I was recently using a 4gb pny attaché flash drive to host freenas (server os) and needed it for another use. After reformatting as fat 32 it shows up as 900 some mb, not 4gb. Reformatted it again but it didn't fix the problem. Suggestions?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Flash drive shows incorrect size*

Try as suggested here: Solution to Pen Drive Showing Less Space than Actual - Tech Salsa


----------



## Geeksquad131 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you, 
It turns out that performing a format from my computer did not override the previous os install, it just formatted the empty space. Deleting the partitions in disk management and reformatting solved this problem.


----------

